
How to vet a recruiter as a developer candidate - walterclifford
https://42hire.com/how-to-vet-a-recruiter-candidate-edition-3f075fd0f853#.juip8vtvm
======
dozzie
> If you’re talking to a recruiter, there’s probably 80% or better odds
> they’re relatively new to the field.

Makes sense. When a recruiter contacts me, more often than not she has less
work experience _in total_ than me _in a single company_. It doesn't induce
respect from my side (even less so if she is too dumb to actually read my
profile before sending anything).

\--

This actually is not a bad list of questions.

